# Whitetail Treat



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bullwinkle and I knocked out some outdoor chores and rewarded ourselves with some enhanced burger. Mixed in were organic onion soup mix and fresh garlic scapes. (You can see the small green chunks.) Great lunch break!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Glen, scapes on the grill are awesome, on tinfoil, good oil and a touch of salt, hard not to eat only 6.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUMMY-YUMMY, YUMMY,--------*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Those look amazing Glen!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Those look great.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All organic - right down to the meat! Mixing in some fresh garlic scapes just added to the pleasure.

Met the folks from Mountain Mamma during a bluegrass festival in West Virginia years ago. Now, I keep the onion soup mix in stock for one reason and it ain't onion soup. All that organic stuff really comes alive. Just mix it in to your liking before grilling. Easy.

Would be good for meatloaf, as well.

The same soup mix can be added to sour cream for a tasty dip, too.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife still talks about having antelope back strap and being one of her favorite's.


----------

